# CTEK battery Chargers Conditioners



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As per title, I’m looking at purchasing a CTEK battery charger, heard they’re pretty good but there’s one thing hearing about it and another from people’s real life experience. Do any of you have one? And what are your thoughts?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

i believe raceglaze do them =

https://morethanpolish.com/product-category/shop/shop-battery-conditioners/


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve one - works a treat, plug it in and forget about it. 

Connect up, checks, charges and conditions the battery and keeps it topped up ready. 

They (mine did) come with a crocodile clip connecter and an eye loop connector (for more permanent fixing) which have an isolated plug So you just plug in / out the charger unit cable - reasonable length. 

I also purchased their extension cable as well and routed it - so I can easily plug the charger in etc without having to go under bonnet. 

Definitely worth it for me - saves going out to a low / dead battery.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> I've one - works a treat, plug it in and forget about it.
> 
> Connect up, checks, charges and conditions the battery and keeps it topped up ready.
> 
> ...


My terminals are in the engine compartment, I hope I can safely close the bonnet without it catching on the Crocodile clips and cutting in to the CTEK power cable.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Quick shot of mine in situ as I was in the garage :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My terminals are in the engine compartment, I hope I can safely close the bonnet without it catching on the Crocodile clips and cutting in to the CTEK power cable.


You can use the O ring ones and have a more permanent fixing - depending on where you are going to plug the charger in, run the cables out the front of the car - either under bonnet, through grill if possible or even out through bottom of engine bay - that's why I bought their extension lead


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

There is another thread on here regarding the C-Tek MXS 5.0, which seems to be the one most are getting.

It works as it should. I have had mine for quite a wile now and use it at least once a week.

It is more than just a charger / maintainer. It has a de-sulphate stage and a recondition mode.

I have my car with the back facing the garage door as that is where the battery is. I use the clips.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

The extension plugs


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> You can use the O ring ones and have a more permanent fixing - depending on where you are going to plug the charger in, run the cables out the front of the car - either under bonnet, through grill if possible or even out through bottom of engine bay - that's why I bought their extension lead


I hope the O Rings are big enough to fit, the negative terminal looks fine but the positive terminal looks fatter.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I hope the O Rings are big enough to fit, the negative terminal looks fine but the positive terminal looks fatter.


Worse case, cut the positive O ring off the cable and solder a new larger one in its place :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> The extension plugs


Thanks for the image Andy, I'm hoping the standard lead should be more than long enough. My car is parked close to the garage door so I'm planing on running an extension lead from the inside of garage up to the door and from outside feed the CTEK cable under the gap of garage door and plug it in.


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Excellent product but if fixing to the car using the ring connectors make sure the plug is sealed when not in use. Obvious really, but the rubber bung can vibrate out.

If the connections get dirty or corrode they are a pain to fix and any resistance can confuse the charger.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gheezer said:


> Excellent product but if fixing to the car using the ring connectors make sure the plug is sealed when not in use. Obvious really, but the rubber bung can vibrate out.
> 
> If the connections get dirty or corrode they are a pain to fix and any resistance can confuse the charger.


What plug needs to be sealed fella? Not sure I understand


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I had one which gave up with little use but out of guarantee. I still bought another, a better model which gets used daily on a timer for 45 mins on a classic car. Been fine for about 5 years.

Also bought a Lidl version, it is also pretty good, used on my bike, it does Glass Mat too.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I had one for my S4 and my TT - worked perfectly - no issues SB :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I use one on the M5, works brilliantly, I connect it to the jump-start points under the bonnet using the crocodile clips..


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I still bought another, a better model which gets used daily on a timer for 45 mins on a classic car.


The whole point of the c-tek and chargers like them is they look after themselves. You connect and forget until you want to use the vehicle and then remember to disconnect it.

For example I have a motorcycle here on what the manufacturer calls a battery tender. It gets connected when the bike is not in use and that might be a month or more when the weather is bad over winter.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> The whole point of the c-tek and chargers like them is they look after themselves. You connect and forget until you want to use the vehicle and then remember to disconnect it.


Oh yes, I know that, It is why I bought it. The first one was used in that way on my bike when not in use. I bought the second and currently use it as above on the timer for my own reasons. It has not and may not always be used like that. The Lidl one is operating on my bike maintaining that battery, well at least until circumstances allow me to ride it.

I can understand you mentioning it but yes, I am fully aware.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Apart from selling these, I have liberated a few from stock for my own cars....in fact, I flogged 2 MXS5.0s to a neighbour over the last few months as he's needed them for his V8 and V12 old Mercs. They do a terrific job for him - the cheap 1.5Amp ones didnt keep the batteries alive. 

Two cars are away in store with a 3.8 and a 5.0 on them, the 2.5 Boxster uses a 3.8 if its not been driven for a few days and left on until I drive it again. The Range Rover gets at least an overnight charge once a month - that needs a 5.0 as its a 110Ah battery. 

The supplied terminal connectors will fit most cars but we also offer 8.4mm ones (though you could file the std ones out a little to achieve a fit). Then leave that connector hanging inside the car - I've always been able to close either the bonnet or door (one of mine connects via the Cigar Adapter but this only works on cars where the lighter is permanently live - to check, with the ignition keys out, plus in a sat nav or phone charger). 

They are one of the few products these days that are warranted for 5 years btw. 

Hope thats useful - PM me for more specific info but it seems plenty of folks on here know these.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I've had my CTEK for 15 years and it's still going strong. There are issues with the mode select button going awry, but plenty of online guides on how that can be fixed. I recently added a permanent connection lead in the engine bay of the DiscoSport which is great as i can leave that in place, and transfer the charger over to the Porsche when needed (which uses the ciggy lighter connection).

There are some new Ring chargers which offer similar performance, so they may be worth a look too - RSC804 and RSC806 as examples.

www.smarterchargers.co.uk are normally very keen on pricing, although i've found Tayna.co.uk to be a smidge cheaper when i've looked for colleagues recently


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I have 3, all do the job brilliantly. I have two XS0.8 for my motorcycles and one MXS5.0 that I use on the cars. I think they do a good job and I have faith that they are sophisticated in their charging ability. One limitation perhaps would be that you can't charge Lithium batteries unless you go for one of their other chargers. Other brands will do Lead etc and Lithium, however I don't know if these other brands will perform in the same way. I don't know enough about them all to say.

Halfords are priced competitively for Trade card holders.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

A charger for lithium will not have recondition or de-sulphate modes.

The charger has to strictly do a constant current and then switch to constant voltage one the battery reaches 14.4 volts else the lithium will be damaged.

If the AGM mode was used it is liable to damage a lithium battery.

The lithium is LiFePO4 lithium ion phosphate which has a cell voltage nominal of 3.3volts and charges to 3.6volts.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://www.smarterchargers.co.uk/12-volt-chargers?product_id=96

I've bitten the bullet and went for this one under advisement from Alex, who runs the business. Really looking forward to receiving it later this week and getting it connected. Thank you guys for your valuable opinions on this thread. More comments are always welcome


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

You won't be disappointed, I've got two MSX5.0's and the Lithium XS. I had one MXS5.0 replaced under warranty when it was nearly five years old, no quibbles! :thumb:


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What plug needs to be sealed fella? Not sure I understand


As you haven't bought the kit yet I will explain further

The permanent connection with the ring terminals has a short length of cable and a two pin plug that remains on the car. The charger has a corresponding two pin plug to connect to the battery through the short length of cable.

The short length attached to the car has a rubber bung to protect the terminals and this is what can vibrate loose and expose the terminals to the elements.

I keep mine gummed up with Vaseline that protects the terminals and is rubber safe.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've 5 Ctek chargers three MXS 3.8 and two MXS 5.0, the 5's are on both my car and my sons, and the other two are on my bikes, the girlfriend has the last one on her bike, I've sworn by these chargers since several bikes and car batteries died of Optimate and Optimiser.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I question I’ve Asked before, is it safe to fully close the bonnet without damaging the cable/wires and the bonnet not catching on the Crocodile clips? I just want to make sure. Andy answered the question but somebody from another forum suggested some items would need undoing, it’s just put a little doubt in my mind.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Is there a complete seal at the back of the bonnet? I could drive a bus through the gap to the windscreen on my car.

Any good negative point will do. The positive connector obviously put where maker thought best, so can't help you there.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Is there a complete seal at the back of the bonnet? I could drive a bus through the gap to the windscreen on my car.
> 
> Any good negative point will do. The positive connector obviously put where maker thought best, so can't help you there.


I've taken a closer look Andy and it looks like I'm able to fully close close the bonnet, what I did was borrow the enemy's hair dryer and squeezed the power cable just under front wing and the bonnet misses it completely. Only left a slight mark on the power cable. So overall I'm confident The CTEK power cable will be fine.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've taken a closer look Andy and it looks like I'm able to fully close close the bonnet, what I did was borrow the enemy's hair dryer and squeezed the power cable just under front wing and the bonnet misses it completely. Only left a slight mark on the power cable. So overall I'm confident The CTEK power cable will be fine.


 I would leave the CTEK under the bonnet, and run the extension cable to your power point. 
If somebody trips over the cable, at least they don't damage the CTEK.

Just a bit of a warning, but I have always been told by BMW not to connect the negative wire of the charger to the battery, but to a point on the car or engine away from the battery.
There is a gadget in the negative cable of a BMW that controls the battery charge, if you charge "behind" that it becomes confused.
I am sure some BMW specialists on here can give you a better answer to this.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I question I've Asked before, is it safe to fully close the bonnet without damaging the cable/wires and the bonnet not catching on the Crocodile clips? I just want to make sure. Andy answered the question but somebody from another forum suggested some items would need undoing, it's just put a little doubt in my mind.


No problem - you could run the cable up the top of the bonnet where there is more clearance anyway


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

In the Audi, he cig lighter socket in the boot is permanently live, thats an option for you too.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> Just a bit of a warning, but I have always been told by BMW not to connect the negative wire of the charger to the battery, but to a point on the car or engine away from the battery.
> There is a gadget in the negative cable of a BMW that controls the battery charge, if you charge "behind" that it becomes confused.
> I am sure some BMW specialists on here can give you a better answer to this.


The charger on a BMW is intelligent such that the alternator free wheels until the battery requires charging.

With the advent of stop / start the charging system is generally at a high rate which is not always good for a battery.

As the battery ages so the way the charger operates changes some how to accommodate.

When the battery is changed the charging system has to be reset.

As I don't use the stop start feature I am not stressing the battery with continual heavy load.

I connect directly to my battery in the way you have been warned not to and have been doing this for 5 years.

How many years service should I expect to get from a battery?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Caledoniandream said:


> I would leave the CTEK under the bonnet, and run the extension cable to your power point.
> If somebody trips over the cable, at least they don't damage the CTEK.
> 
> Just a bit of a warning, but I have always been told by BMW not to connect the negative wire of the charger to the battery, but to a point on the car or engine away from the battery.
> ...


There are dedicated connection points in the engine bay, a negative and positive that are clearly marked and also that information is in the user manual. Thank you for the heads up though. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quick update, my CTEK charger arrived today, very impressed with it and a quality looking piece of kit. It’s now plugged in to the car however I do need to purchase an extension cable as it’s a bit to tight from engine bay to power point. I’ll also order the bracket so I can fix the CTEK inside my garage wall and feed the cable under the garage door to my cars battery terminals.


----------



## Custard Avenger (Nov 10, 2016)

I bought the MXS 5.0 after a number of low battery warnings from the car. The only issue for me was the recommended ground point is the engine mount on the other side of the bay. The wire was about 2inches too short, so had to use a jumper cable to bridge the gap. I also used to 'jump start' a family members car after a series of really short journeys. Hopefully it will prolong the life of the battery.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Mark at Raceglaze.

I ordered a CTEK MXS 5.0 from him on Monday afternoon, it was despatched yesterday and arrived today.

Superb service at any time, but in view of Covid 19 and its limitations, I'm well impressed.

And a very competitive price too. Looks like many other suppliers are taking advantage of the increased demand caused by the effects of lockdown on car batteries.

Good to know there are some suppliers with principles


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of one of mine and another sons Ctec.


----------

